# Mi consigliate un film?



## Tobi (11 Agosto 2015)

Salve ragazzi, mi consigliate un bel film da vedere?
Io sono un amante dei film di Di Caprio, Inception, Shutter Island, quei film dove c'è psicologia
Cosa posso guardare?


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (11 Agosto 2015)

A scanner darkly.


----------



## Sanji (11 Agosto 2015)

Memento


----------



## mr.wolf (11 Agosto 2015)

Revolver


----------



## Morghot (11 Agosto 2015)

Se non l'hai già visto consiglio anchio Memento a cui aggiungo Seven, poi mi è venuto in mente pure secret window con johnny depp, non è il massimo rispetto agli altri citati ma comunque si lascia guardare.

Aggiungo mulholland drive, non puoi non amarlo se ti piacciono i film psicologici intrippanti.


----------



## DannySa (11 Agosto 2015)

Non stop con Liam Neeson, a modo suo è un film psicologico dato che l'intero film si svolge dentro un aereo con il protagonista che verrà messo in crisi da degli anonimi che cercheranno di ricattarlo dentro l'areo stesso pena la morte di un passeggero ogni 15 minuti (se non ricordo male), te lo consiglio magari leggiti prima la trama.


----------



## BossKilla7 (11 Agosto 2015)

Sanji ha scritto:


> Memento



.


----------



## Snake (11 Agosto 2015)

The Prestige

L'uomo senza sonno

1408

Oldboy (la versione originale)

The Uninvited

Confessions


----------



## Smarx10 (11 Agosto 2015)

Tra quelli elencati ti consiglio Memento e soprattutto The Prestige, film praticamente sconosciuto ma che merita molto


----------



## Tobi (11 Agosto 2015)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Tra quelli elencati ti consiglio Memento e soprattutto The Prestige, film praticamente sconosciuto ma che merita molto



È veramente bello Memento? Me lo stanno consigliando in molti


----------



## Smarx10 (11 Agosto 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> È veramente bello Memento? Me lo stanno consigliando in molti



Molto, molto, molto, molto psicologico e intrigante. Da vedere assolutamente


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (11 Agosto 2015)

Concordo su Memento. Aggiungerei anche Coherence e Moon.



Snake ha scritto:


> The Prestige
> 
> 
> Oldboy (la versione originale)


.


----------

